# The Nostalgia of it all....



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Here is a pic of a Buck taken in Iron County by a guy named George Kuritz. It reportedly weighed well over 300#. I talked to him a few years ago, he said they have taken 13 different bucks over the years on that property that have dressed over 300. #Beast.
> View attachment 287347
> [/
> 
> Did Tony Lapratt's dad take this picture?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> View attachment 287368
> Hope you didn't get any powder burns from the flash pan.:lol:


Boy I sure was a few pounds lighter back then.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I picked this up at the Deer & Turkey show quite a few years ago. Might not be a perfect fit with the rest of the "nostalgia", but with the speed of technology these days...maybe it is!










Why do I have it still??? I have no idea...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A few family pics from back in the day in the UP.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I will have to look but I use to have several that was given to us when we went to Mich State for conservation class in 193-64. Some really good info in them and to look at them now compared to what they publish now makes you shake your head. Much simpler times back then


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A little Anderson Archery flash back


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

motdean said:


> I found this inside one of my books this morning.
> 
> View attachment 287320
> 
> ...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> A little Anderson Archery flash back
> View attachment 287424
> 
> View attachment 287423


I just spotted a red and white one on a shelf in the basement earlier.
The year I shook Noel Feathers hand......


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

no kidding! my earliest hunting memories were Saturday mornings on the fields adjoining the golf course with dad and dog....thanks for jogging that memory


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

What's with the front legs behind the head? Never seen such a way of hanging


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> A little Anderson Archery flash back
> View attachment 287424
> 
> View attachment 287423


I miss those days, use to go almost every year. We even had a few beers with Bob Folkrod .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

nothbound said:


> What's with the front legs behind the head? Never seen such a way of hanging


That's how you tie them up to drag them out of the woods. That way they drag smooth and their legs don't catch on everything.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

At one camp one old timer used to hang his deer after dragging it near a way back trail or route to it to recover later.
And when they freeze that way.......why fight it after?


----------



## Just Lucky (Jul 7, 2017)

The year I shook Noel Feathers hand......[/QUOTE]


old graybeard said:


> A little Anderson Archery flash back
> View attachment 287424
> 
> View attachment 287423





Waif said:


> I just spotted a red and white one on a shelf in the basement earlier.
> The year I shook Noel Feathers hand......





stickbow shooter said:


> I miss those days, use to go almost every year. We even had a few beers with Bob Folkrod .


Great times for sure! Different times today....I recall Fred Bear inscribing a copy of his Field Notes for me and my wife, "Hello Wade & Beth"....Her name is Bev..we both still laugh about that. What a great opportunity to meet some huge personalities in the archery world at the time. And did that clinic get you fired up for the upcoming season!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

You ain't kidding, we met several greats in the archery world at those events. Michigan Bowhunters use to do one in Harrison. It was good also. Talking with Ron Laclare, Gene and Barry Wensels. Anyone remember Ben Lee ? .


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Have this old map from a good friend and neighbor who lived to be 102. This was a map he would take hunting I believe. Kinda cool so i framed it!


Very cool. The property I just bought is a little off here. Just about in the area of the legend.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

nothbound said:


> What's with the front legs behind the head? Never seen such a way of hanging


That’s how we hang our deer


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Not quite the same as print, but just watched this tonight kind of by accident. Lots of nostalgia here for sure, good watch.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

motdean said:


> Would really like to see some more old print...I am sure some of the more senior people on this website have some tucked away....


I have a complete 1926 Outdoor Life and photo on my Mac and a stack of 60’s/70’s “Hounds and Hunting”. But I’m not home and I’ve never posted one of my phots from this phone....but I may be able to bring the Outdoor Life up with help from my kids....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought this was cool.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's one from the good old days. Fastening the front legs behind the head was mainly done to make dragging deer easier. The theory was that it kept the front legs from catching on stuff and stiffened the neck allowing the deer to slide over obstacles easier. Hunters then hung them that way since the legs were already tied back. The deer also tied onto the top of cars easier with the legs tied back behind the head. Now days, I don't bother for short drags and if it's a tough extraction, I use a Jet Sled. I've had a truck for all my hunting for decades so no need to tied a deer down either.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> [bold]Fastening the front legs behind the head[/bold] was mainly done to make dragging deer easier. The theory was that it kept the front legs from catching on stuff and stiffened the neck allowing the deer to slide over obstacles easier. Hunters then hung them that way since the legs were already tied back. The deer also tied onto the top of cars easier with the legs tied back behind the head. Now days, I don't bother for short drags and if it's a tough extraction, I use a Jet Sled. I've had a truck for all my hunting for decades so no need to tied a deer down either.


When I first saw a deer hanging like that in Michigan, I thought there should be three. That one was "hear no evil", the other two: "speak no evil" and "see no evil".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_wise_monkeys


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> That's Fred Bear, isn't it?


After you bringing that up.
I looked more closely and I think your right. .
The arm guard...
The hat..
Good "eyes " their Dish7 !!!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> View attachment 287646
> Here's one from the good old days. Fastening the front legs behind the head was mainly done to make dragging deer easier. The theory was that it kept the front legs from catching on stuff and stiffened the neck allowing the deer to slide over obstacles easier. Hunters then hung them that way since the legs were already tied back. The deer also tied onto the top of cars easier with the legs tied back behind the head. Now days, I don't bother for short drags and if it's a tough extraction, I use a Jet Sled. I've had a truck for all my hunting for decades so no need to tied a deer down either.


The ol 444 cal. Marlin . I remember reading about you using that gun in several articles you wrote years ago. I liked where you use to canoe into Bear creek swamp ( I believe) and set up camp and hunt. But it got to hard to do after trees blocked your way in.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Here is a pic of a Buck taken in Iron County by a guy named George Kuritz. It reportedly weighed well over 300#. I talked to him a few years ago, he said they have taken 13 different bucks over the years on that property that have dressed over 300. #Beast.
> View attachment 287347


At least its ears aren't droopy.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

bioactive said:


> At least its ears aren't droopy.


That's another benifit of tieing the legs behind the antlers; it pushes the ears forward so they look less suspicious on a fraudulent deer.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Botiz said:


> I was born a few decades too late.


That is so nostalgic it’s gut wrenching!


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

I had 12 Philip Goodwin print copies I gave to a buddy who kept bugging me to buy them. I had never framed them and he has them framed and hanging in his front room. I sure wish I had them now!


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

beetlebomb said:


> I had 12 Philip Goodwin print copies I gave to a buddy who kept bugging me to buy them. I had never framed them and he has them framed and hanging in his front room. I sure wish I had them now!


This is one of the prints I had.
https://www.google.com/search?q=phi...3vZYwg,pid:13626593976506329504,sgro:iv,mvi:0


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> We still hang em that way. Along with a few other old school things.
> View attachment 287613
> View attachment 287615


I am curious....with that dark mustache, why do they call you Old Graybeard?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> We still hang em that way. Along with a few other old school things.
> View attachment 287613
> View attachment 287615


Hung them that way for years. 

Drag and hang. No one packed in luxuries like a gambrel.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> We still hang em that way. Along with a few other old school things.
> View attachment 287613
> View attachment 287615


I don't hang them that way but I do drag them from the woods that way.definately makes it a little easier


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone remember Erno’s archery when his shop was out of his house in Essexville?


----------



## phishnphule (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the mag. I mentioned in an earlier comment...and my favorite knife (to look at) I sure wish I had the 12 Philip R. Goodwin print copies I gave away for all of you to enjoy. Forums and Facebook are such great places to share this stuff.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

beetlebomb said:


> This is the mag. I mentioned in an earlier comment...and my favorite knife (to look at) I sure wish I had the 12 Philip R. Goodwin print copies I gave away for all of you to enjoy. Forums and Facebook are such great places to share this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 288179


"25 Cts." !!!
You don't see that anymore! !(upper right corner)


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Doghouse 5 said:


> "25 Cts." !!!
> You don't see that anymore! !(upper right corner)


It makes me sick to think they had a whole box full of different old hunting mags.at that rummage sale but because they wanted a couple bucks for each copy I only picked out this one. Who would have ever thought we would be able to share this stuff with thousands of people some day?


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't know how you guys harvested these old time deer without a $400 under armour camo suite, a $1000 Matthews bow, scouting drones, 50 mobile wireless trail cameras, and a $15 Rage broad head on the end of your arrow.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The deer evolved, they all have PhD's now.

My favorite old days magazine was Fur Fish and Game. Wish I would have saved those.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Trap Star said:


> I don't know how you guys harvested these old time deer without a $400 under armour camo suite, a $1000 Matthews bow, scouting drones, 50 mobile wireless trail cameras, and a $15 Rage broad head on the end of your arrow.


Yes, and deer back then were no doubt wounded and lost at an incredible rate. The average hunter back then was a clueless, usually drunk slob hunter ....of which I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't remember guys, that was actually my dads shotgun he let him borrow for the hunt! I think it's a browning.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> An auto 5 is just that ,an "auto"..matic
> That is a pump gun!!
> And it is a "humbback" but what is it


I can't quite tell if it has a exposed hammer??
Old pump guns from that era had exposed hammer..
Browning Auto 5 do not have hammers and are not pump guns...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Nope. Browning A5.


Looks like a pump to me.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok guys, So you know the guy in the picture that I just posted earlier? This is Lawrence back then in the 30's or 40's with a buck and his .300 savage rifle.

I think it could be the Beaver island buck I mentioned earlier...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Ok guys, So you know the guy in the picture that I just posted earlier? This is Lawrence back then in the 30's or 40's with a buck and his .300 savage rifle.
> 
> I think it could be the Beaver island buck I mentioned earlier...


Very, very good "Nostalgia " there!!!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Since this is a nostalgic thread,from 1900 to year 2000,what gun would everyone guess has the most deer kills to its credit?
BTW,I have no clue,I'm just curious.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Maple_Ridge said:


> I can't remember guys, that was actually my dads shotgun he let him borrow for the hunt! I think it's a browning.


It does look like Browning checkering


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

welder72 said:


> Since this is a nostalgic thread,from 1900 to year 2000,what gun would everyone guess has the most deer kills to its credit?
> BTW,I have no clue,I'm just curious.


Remington 870..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> It does look like Browning checkering


I'm not sure...
Stevens made one and so did Western field. .
Browning could have easily made a humpback pump gun!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Remington 870..


Or something maybe from Ithaca. ..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Remington 870..


Sorry I was just thinking shotguns..
Guns in general!! Who knows ???


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Doghouse 5 said:


> An auto 5 is just that ,an "auto"..matic
> That is a pump gun!!
> And it is a "humbback" but what is it


Possibly a winchester 1897?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Possibly a winchester 1897?


Nope..
1897 is not a humpback...
A friend of mine has one..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just keep um coming. Nothing gets me going like ol U.P or Wisky nostalgia pics.

Posted in leases today, before I die U.P.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Stevens mod. 520
I just Googled it and the checkering seems to match. .???
Diamond on the foregrip (pump)..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Possibly a winchester 1897?


Stevens 520..??


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Stevens mod. 520
> I just Googled it and the checkering seems to match. .???
> Diamond on the foregrip (pump)..


Western Field Ranger model 30 (browning design) double hump 12 guage


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> Western Field Ranger model 30 (browning design) double hump 12 guage


Yep...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> Western Field Ranger model 30 (browning design) double hump 12 guage


The western and the Stevens both look almost identical. .
And their both Browning patients. .
Good there GIDEON.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

GIDEON said:


> Western Field Ranger model 30 (browning design) double hump 12 guage


I was eliminating double humps. Not seeing the drop in top of reciever.
A Western Field model 30 sb is close.( Stevens 520) . Browning design anyways.
http://www.google.com/search?q=west...r76rDYAhVIMSYKHbPQBlQQ7AkIPA&biw=1280&bih=800


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Jury is in, Dad looked at the numbers on that shotgun...

J.C. Higgins Model 102.25
20 gauge shotgun


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

welder72 said:


> Since this is a nostalgic thread,from 1900 to year 2000,what gun would everyone guess has the most deer kills to its credit?
> BTW,I have no clue,I'm just curious.


Depends on when the Mossburg 500 came out. I killed my first deer and turkey with a 500.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Trap Star said:


> Depends on when the Mossburg 500 came out. I killed my first deer and turkey with a 500.


Well I'm too young for this topic. The 500 was introduced in '62.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

welder72 said:


> Since this is a nostalgic thread,from 1900 to year 2000,what gun would everyone guess has the most deer kills to its credit?
> BTW,I have no clue,I'm just curious.


If I had to guess it would be a Winchester Model 94 in 30-30. Second would likely be a Marlin 336 in 30-30 too. Those were very popular deer guns for a very long time in MI.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Trophy Specialist said:


> If I had to guess it would be a Winchester Model 94 in 30-30. Second would likely be a Marlin 336 in 30-30 too. Those were very popular deer guns for a very long time in MI.


Pretty good guess,IMO.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Doghouse 5 said:


> The western and the Stevens both look almost identical. .
> And their both Browning patients. .
> Good there GIDEON.


the westernfield, and the jc higgins were both variants of the stevens 520, stevens produced all three but two were made for other companies, the western field and j.c. higgins being those other companies


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> the westernfield, and the jc higgins were both variants of the stevens 520, stevens produced all three but two were made for other companies, the western field and j.c. higgins being those other companies


Yep!!!!
Lol


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

welder72 said:


> Since this is a nostalgic thread,from 1900 to year 2000,what gun would everyone guess has the most deer kills to its credit?
> BTW,I have no clue,I'm just curious.



Winchester mod 94or marlin 336 .30-.30. I think the .450 bushmaster will be to my generation what the .30-.30 was to my grandpa’s and dads generation. Every ones family will have a couple from getting passed down just like the .30-.30 I like .30-.30’s they reek of Michigan deep woods, deercamp, and tradition. One time we had a guy from Georgia up for camp and he said. “You boys really like your cowboy guns” . but, you can’t use them in the limited shot gun zone or snipe at 300 yards.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

mbirdsley said:


> Winchester mod 94or marlin 336 .30-.30. I think the .450 bushmaster will be to my generation what the .30-.30 was to my grandpa’s and dads generation. Every ones family will have a couple from getting passed down just like the .30-.30 I like .30-.30’s they reek of Michigan deep woods, deercamp, and tradition. One time we had a guy from Georgia up for camp and he said. “You boys really like your cowboy guns” . but, you can’t use them in the limited shot gun zone or snipe at 300 yards.


Here's my prediction for the 450 BM: By next year every major gun maker will offer the cartridge in their popular gun models, so Ruger's current dominance will end. Eventually though, especially as CWD spreads more, and it will, the DNR/NRC will legalize most rifle calibers just like other states have done and the 450 BM will become obsolete as other rifle chamberings will be chosen by southern MI hunters.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's my prediction for the 450 BM: By next year every major gun maker will offer the cartridge in their popular gun models, so Ruger's current dominance will end. Eventually though, especially as CWD spreads more, and it will, the DNR/NRC will legalize most rifle calibers just like other states have done and the 450 BM will become obsolete as other rifle chamberings will be chosen by southern MI hunters.


I doubt very much that it will become obsolete but that's just my prediction. If you hunted with one down here and saw first hand how effective they are you might have a different view of them. Either way I don't see many giving them up and I don't foresee higher powered rounds becoming legal just for safety reasons. Just my opinion.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I live on the Indiana, Michigan border up against Lake Michigan ...
This is our 2nd. (3rd.??) season with a high power rifle season.(select weapons)
I don't know the statistics regarding any accidents involving these weapons..
However, through various and multiple conversations with a lot of people around here, I feel/think that naturally and psychologically people are being more careful (I hope) using these weapons...
Stupidity still exists! !!!!
During our regular gun season, I did not hear more gun shots then what I would "normally hear"..? With that said ,I've saw WAY LESS deer numbers then normal in the gun season. .. I contribute this to more people in the woods because of the use of "new legal" weapons...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This bow was my grandfather's. His brother gave it to me a couple years ago. I don't know anything more about it.









And, _my_ "nostalgia" includes this book. I think I got it as a gift from my parents in the early 90s probably. I get it out and look through it before every hunting season (more out of tradition than for information). It includes deer camp checklists with items such as "buck scent", "pipe and tobacco", and "camera w/spare film/flash bulbs". Author is a native Michigander.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> This bow was my grandfather's. His brother gave it to me a couple years ago. I don't know anything more about it.
> View attachment 288645
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! !
I like stories / hearing things like that..
Nostalgia and sentimental value can not be beat!!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

old graybeard said:


> I doubt very much that it will become obsolete but that's just my prediction. If you hunted with one down here and saw first hand how effective they are you might have a different view of them. Either way I don't see many giving them up and I don't foresee higher powered rounds becoming legal just for safety reasons. Just my opinion.


I have no doubt that the 450 BM is a good round for deer. Compared to a 30-06 though, it comes up short. Given a choice, people will choose other superior chamberings. If Indiana can liberalize their rifle regs, then S. MI certainly will, especially when CWD spreads around more, which it will.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I have no doubt that the 450 BM is a good round for deer. Compared to a 30-06 though, it comes up short. Given a choice, people will choose other superior chamberings. If Indiana can liberalize their rifle regs, then S. MI certainly will, especially when CWD spreads around more, which it will.


I will really be surprised to see the day they legalize a 30-06 down here. If they do I own several but wouldn't use them. Everyone has an opinion. Happy New Year!


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

beetlebomb said:


> Yes, and deer back then were no doubt wounded and lost at an incredible rate. The average hunter back then was a clueless, usually drunk slob hunter ....of which I haven't seen in years.





Pure BS, this thread has got some good memories for lots of guys and you interject your clueless nonsense.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

beetlebomb said:


> Anyone remember Erno’s archery when his shop was out of his house in Essexville?




Don’t remember Erno’s but I do remember when Jay’s was run out of a garage on the south side of Clare.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

fanrwing said:


> Don’t remember Erno’s but I do remember when Jay’s was run out of a garage on the south side of Clare.


So do I, bought a black gun there. Long before black guns were cool.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Couple family pics from the early and late 50s. U.P. deer and bear. Dads been toying around with the color...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

fanrwing said:


> Pure BS, this thread has got some good memories for lots of guys and you interject your clueless nonsense.


A few threads back Beetle apologized for this post.. (I'm not beetle) 
I think most of us who found his post "off" have "accepted / relaxed " after the apology.. 
If I'm out of line or I shouldn't make this my business, then I'm sorry also... Beetle can speak for himself and I should have remained silent. ..


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> I will really be surprised to see the day they legalize a 30-06 down here. If they do I own several but wouldn't use them. Everyone has an opinion. Happy New Year!


Yeah they won’t allow a 30-06 in the limited rifle zone ever. I could see possible 30-30 ( about the same range as .450 but, it’s not as accurate in most peoples hands) and 45-70 with out having to trim. I think to many non-hunters will see to that.

I dont Own a .450 but, from what I have seen the .450 seems inherently accurate. I have seen Joe Shmoe shoot dime size groups at 100 yards. It is lights out out to 150 yards. The ruger is reasonably priced which, is good for the average guy. Soon more manufacturers will be producing them along with ammo which should also drive the price down. Unless a person buys a used single shot rifle you can’t really touch a pistol caliber rifle for under $600-$700. The shorter ones are good for getting through the woods like the 94’s and 336’s. Recoil isn’t too bad and men, women, and children can use it . It can also use any where in the state, no need for 2 guns to hunt deer. I know they are loud and need a muzzle break for the shorter ones. Only time will tell if they don’t fall apart in 50 years. Basically the perfect gun from what I can see.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I notice in the pics above - the front legs are all behind the ears.
It was brought up in another thread that it was not seen that often.
Go's to show what goes around, comes around.
Everything old is new again.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

mbirdsley said:


> Yeah they won’t allow a 30-06 in the limited rifle zone ever. I could see possible 30-30 ( about the same range as .450 but, it’s not as accurate in most peoples hands) and 45-70 with out having to trim. I think to many non-hunters will see to that.
> 
> I dont Own a .450 but, from what I have seen the .450 seems inherently accurate. I have seen Joe Shmoe shoot dime size groups at 100 yards. It is lights out out to 150 yards. The ruger is reasonably priced which, is good for the average guy. Soon more manufacturers will be producing them along with ammo which should also drive the price down. Unless a person buys a used single shot rifle you can’t really touch a pistol caliber rifle for under $600-$700. The shorter ones are good for getting through the woods like the 94’s and 336’s. Recoil isn’t too bad and men, women, and children can use it . It can also use any where in the state, no need for 2 guns to hunt deer. I know they are loud and need a muzzle break for the shorter ones. Only time will tell if they don’t fall apart in 50 years. Basically the perfect gun from what I can see.



The .450 may be the best new cartridge that has come out in many years.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Does its popularity extend past Mich?, here it seems to have a ready made niche to fill.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

CHASINEYES said:


> Couple family pics from the early and late 50s. U.P. deer and bear. Dads been toying around with the color...
> View attachment 288829
> 
> View attachment 288830
> View attachment 288831


LOVE these old photos!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

GIDEON said:


> Does its popularity extend past Mich?, here it seems to have a ready made niche to fill.


It is legal in Ohio and Indiana. I understand that it is becoming a popular hog rifle in parts of the southeast as well.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

mbirdsley said:


> Yeah they won’t allow a 30-06 in the limited rifle zone ever. I could see possible 30-30 ( about the same range as .450 but, it’s not as accurate in most peoples hands) and 45-70 with out having to trim. I think to many non-hunters will see to that.
> 
> I dont Own a .450 but, from what I have seen the .450 seems inherently accurate. I have seen Joe Shmoe shoot dime size groups at 100 yards. It is lights out out to 150 yards. The ruger is reasonably priced which, is good for the average guy. Soon more manufacturers will be producing them along with ammo which should also drive the price down. Unless a person buys a used single shot rifle you can’t really touch a pistol caliber rifle for under $600-$700. The shorter ones are good for getting through the woods like the 94’s and 336’s. Recoil isn’t too bad and men, women, and children can use it . It can also use any where in the state, no need for 2 guns to hunt deer. I know they are loud and need a muzzle break for the shorter ones. Only time will tell if they don’t fall apart in 50 years. Basically the perfect gun from what I can see.


I'm sure that's what some said in Indiana too a few years back before 30-06 and other calibers became legal there. A lot of hunters invested in short, straight walled chambered rifles there too when that became legal. Now that they can use larger chamberlains, I bet you don't hear of too many people down there buying 450 BM or other short stuff now.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The .450 is an excellent caliber when used where it is meant to be used. I have never taken a deer, in my entire hunting lifetime, that the .450 would not have taken.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> Couple family pics from the early and late 50s. U.P. deer and bear. Dads been toying around with the color...
> View attachment 288829
> 
> View attachment 288830
> View attachment 288831


Those are awesome! I also love the bear in with the deer. Different times.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok guys dig up some more old stuff to get this thread back in line. There are other threads for gun debates.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> Couple family pics from the early and late 50s. U.P. deer and bear. Dads been toying around with the color...
> View attachment 288829
> 
> View attachment 288830
> View attachment 288831


Great pics! Love them. Thanks for posting


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

How many remember the old metal tags?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'm sure that's what some said in Indiana too a few years back before 30-06 and other calibers became legal there. A lot of hunters invested in short, straight walled chambered rifles there too when that became legal. Now that they can use larger chamberlains, I bet you don't hear of too many people down there buying 450 BM or other short stuff now.


Our high powered rifle season only goes through 2019/ 2020 (??).. It is just a 5 year evaluation season ... 
The dnr will/will not make changes then..
I only know of one person in our "network"
(8-10 dudes) that went out and bought a new rifle. .
A lot of people broke out the long guns (legal weapon) that were already in their possession. .


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

fanrwing said:


> Don’t remember Erno’s but I do remember when Jay’s was run out of a garage on the south side of Clare.


Yep I remember that also.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> How many remember the old metal tags?
> View attachment 288865


What year did they stop using these tags? Also, nice deer. Same gene pool for sure.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> How many remember the old metal tags?
> View attachment 288865


I remember them also..
I wish they still gave them out!!
It's jewelry for my deer... lol


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> What year did they stop using these tags? Also, nice deer. Same gene pool for sure.


Ours actually stopped not much more then 6 or 7 years ago? ??


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Ours actually stopped not much more then 6 or 7 years ago? ??


INDIANA


----------



## Just Lucky (Jul 7, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> What year did they stop using these tags? Also, nice deer. Same gene pool for sure.


The metal tags for deer were last issued in 1965 or 1966....The metal tags were not issued in 1967. I have my tags for 1963-65 and I did not hunt deer in 1966. However, if I were a betting man, I would bet that 1966 was the first year of no metal tags.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm not old enough for metal tags. I do get deer heads in though for restoration/remounts now and then that have those metal tags attached. We had the paper tags when I started. The first buck I shot the tag disintegrated during the extraction, so all I had was a grommet from the tag when I got to the vehicle. You also had to wear them on your back too. They stopped that requirement when someone got punctured lung from the tag holder. I remember a big law suit over that back in the day.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

The map of the LP indicates counties open/closed to deer hunting (NLP & UP open SLP closed) and the NW area is open for gray squirrel.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Doghouse 5 said:


> A few threads back Beetle apologized for this post.. (I'm not beetle)
> I think most of us who found his post "off" have "accepted / relaxed " after the apology..
> If I'm out of line or I shouldn't make this my business, then I'm sorry also... Beetle can speak for himself and I should have remained silent. ..


Thanks for that Doghouse. My problem is sometimes I have tunnel vision and make bad choices for words.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

I posted a picture of the cover of this 1927 Outdoor Life a few pages back on this thread and this is the first time I've ever opened it...and was blown away by the incredible amount of text!
It looks like an encyclopedia inside!The only things in color are the ads and there's only 3....but there are a jillion little ads in the back pages...reminds me of the old Popular Mechanics mags.!


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This one didn't transfer with the others for some reason


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Here are a couple of old family pics that I love. My wife's great grandmother in the top one. The bottom is from their family pictures, although no one knows who the people are.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> Here are a couple of old family pics that I love. My wife's great grandmother in the top one. The bottom is from their family pictures, although no one knows who the people are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is my first set of licenses. They are in mint condition. Can't decide if that's a positive or negative .










Can't match the vintage of previous posts, but I'll bet 1989 seems "long ago" to some!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

beetlebomb said:


> Thanks for that Doghouse. My problem is sometimes I have tunnel vision and make bad choices for words.


Cool man, thank you! !!
This is a giant text messaging network and no one can really interpret /discern what a person's real feelings are!!!???
We can not hear what is being said, nor can we see each others facial expressions or body postures, which says a lot to the atmosphere! !!!
Things are said that are interpreted as being coarse ,or sarcastic when that really wasn't the intention. ...
Now straight out sarcasm -- we know that too... lol


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here is my first set of licenses. They are in mint condition. Can't decide if that's a positive or negative .
> 
> View attachment 289162
> 
> ...


There's probably not a lot of them still around from 1989 ...good post! !!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here is my first set of licenses. They are in mint condition. Can't decide if that's a positive or negative .
> 
> View attachment 289162
> 
> ...


I am an incredible hunter and outdoorsman so I typically do not have any tags left at the end of the year. Did you buy extras to save them as memorabilia?


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Trap Star said:


> I am an incredible hunter and outdoorsman so I typically do not have any tags left at the end of the year. Did you buy extras to save them as memorabilia?


Kidding obviously. This is pretty cool. I'll have to start saving any left over tags. They will be neat to see in 40 years.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> I am an incredible hunter and outdoorsman so I typically do not have any tags left at the end of the year. Did you buy extras to save them as memorabilia?


You got me laughing with that one. Yeah, I wish that was the case. First couple years were pretty lean!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> I am an incredible hunter and outdoorsman so I typically do not have any tags left at the end of the year. Did you buy extras to save them as memorabilia?


You been watching Jeremiah Johnson?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Love the back tags. Ma and dad owned general store when a kid: gas sporting goods, guns, beer, liquor, groceries etc.

I was little but remember tags were a pia. I believe each retailer receipt filled out by hand. We had leather binder

Had to put on 2 extra people 11-13 to 15 on for licences. Went initial digital unit, may have been worse.


----------



## jamie2003rkc (Dec 22, 2016)

beetlebomb said:


> This is the mag. I mentioned in an earlier comment...and my favorite knife (to look at) I sure wish I had the 12 Philip R. Goodwin print copies I gave away for all of you to enjoy. Forums and Facebook are such great places to share this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 288179


I have the same knife not sure where I got it though ?


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

jamie2003rkc said:


> I have the same knife not sure where I got it though ?


It's always seemed to me that knife was built for commercial use...like cutting up fish on a trawler. The blade is too thick at the cutting edge and wrong shape for deer but I still think it's one of the coolest knives I've ever seen. I love the serious no nonsense look of it.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I was a bit reticent to post pics of my personal things as being "old", but what the heck. I too saved my old tags, guess I'm a bit of a pack rat. 1977 was the first year I could legally deer hunt. 1979 I purchased my first "Sportsman License" and punched my first deer tag. My how quickly time flies!


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Cool man, thank you! !!
> This is a giant text messaging network and no one can really interpret /discern what a person's real feelings are!!!???
> We can not hear what is being said, nor can we see each others facial expressions or body postures, which says a lot to the atmosphere! !!!
> Things are said that are interpreted as being coarse ,or sarcastic when that really wasn't the intention. ...
> Now straight out sarcasm -- we know that too... lol


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are a few things I got from my Dads uncle. A pretty interesting information card, a couple of pamphlets and from what I can tell the first edition of the Fred Bear Sports Club news letter The Big Sky.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Never thought I would see William Shatner affiliated with an outdoors sportsman club. Interesting.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I also got this elk call with instructional record.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

This is my bit of nostalgia A friend of my fathers made this knife for me after i shot my first deer. The blade was forged from a clutch plate and the handle is rose wood. I didn’t appreciate it at the time and as you can see i didn’t take real good care of it. But i got it out of the hunting drawer 20 years ago and it’s field dressed every deer I’ve killed since then. Man can that thing hold an edge!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I got this old Remington knife from the neighbor. The handle looks like antler but I think its just a plastic resin. I think it has a boyscout logo on the sheath.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

motdean said:


> I found this inside one of my books this morning.
> 
> View attachment 287320
> 
> ...





stickbow shooter said:


> Here is the first " pic" of a hunting "book" that I remember seeing.
> View attachment 287336


Very cool stuff.

Interesting. The book from 1960 depicts a ten pointer, while ancient one depicts a twelve point buck with the wise old ones overwhelmingly and exclusively targeting the antlerless.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my first hunting knife.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Some Older Bear bleeder blades made in Grayling.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

CHASINEYES said:


> Never thought I would see William Shatner affiliated with an outdoors sportsman club. Interesting.


You never saw this one? It comes around Facebook quite often and cracks me up every time


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Never seen that. Good one!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I am related to the three men on the right (Great Uncle, Grandfather, Great Grandfather). Never had the chance to hunt with any of them, but I shot my first antlered buck with a Remington semi-auto in .308 that was originally my Great Grandpa's, and I bought it from my Grandpa. I don't know any other details associated with this photo...


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> I am related to the three men on the right (Great Uncle, Grandfather, Great Grandfather). Never had the chance to hunt with any of them, but I shot my first antlered buck with a Remington semi-auto in .308 that was originally my Great Grandpa's, and I bought it from my Grandpa. I don't know any other details associated with this photo...
> 
> View attachment 293769


Grandfather looks like a Marine recruitment photo.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> Grandfather looks like a Marine recruitment photo.


Ha! Yeah, no kidding. I think he was in the army for a short time. I gotta find out when this picture was taken.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

jr28schalm said:


> Funny , all the pics are of bucks


Not just bucks but "racked bucks". Must be some creative recipes for those tough old ba$tard$.


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

View attachment 299212
This is my Dad's second deer license at 15 years old.







His 1959 back tag. Notice how large both the tag and the pin are.








His 1969 tag








1969 Antlerless application. Says its for area 63 which should have been in the Baldwin vicinity.


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

His 1978 Sportsman license









My 1993 Junior Small Game license. The sure did shrink over the years as stated before!


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

This is his first buck taken in 1961 a small spike, but he was thrilled!









Not to get away from deer hunting since that is what this thread is about, but I just found this picture of coho he and his buddies caught in 1969. Caught off Ludington or Manistee?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> I am related to the three men on the right (Great Uncle, Grandfather, Great Grandfather). Never had the chance to hunt with any of them, but I shot my first antlered buck with a Remington semi-auto in .308 that was originally my Great Grandpa's, and I bought it from my Grandpa. I don't know any other details associated with this photo...
> 
> View attachment 293769


Nice pic. Must be really old. What are all those funny looking bird things laying there? LOL


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Mr dean where are you?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Mr dean where are you?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Nice pic. Must be really old. What are all those funny looking bird things laying there? LOL


Davison, MI. The guess is mid '50s.

No kidding on the "funny looking birds" comment. I think I have seen two roosters (separate times) over the past 5 years here in Livingston Co. Used to hear them cackle out here quite frequently in the '90s. Also saw some down by I94 and Chene Street in the mid '00s, but I think the wild dogs are thinning them out...


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know how old this pic is. For you young guys, this is a fence row. Very scarce these days LOL.


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Nobody in my family hunted but I remember going to the dentist and doctors office and seeing Outdoor life with stories from the Benoits in Maine and my first whitetail book was by Leonard Lee Rue III.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

J Eberhart said:


> Nobody in my family hunted but I remember going to the dentist and doctors office and seeing Outdoor life with stories from the Benoits in Maine and my first whitetail book was by Leonard Lee Rue III.


Always loved reading about hunting bucks the "Benoit Way." Awesome woodsman and incredible hunting method.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

J Eberhart said:


> Nobody in my family hunted but I remember going to the dentist and doctors office and seeing Outdoor life with stories from the Benoits in Maine and my first whitetail book was by Leonard Lee Rue III.


Wow, you got some crazy good skills for no family hunters..good job


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I have no idea who these guys are i just saw this on craigslist and thought it was pretty neat.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/d/large-cabin-decor-old-hunting/6522390008.html


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

I fount this book at my parents house. I was first published in 1973 and contains articles covering virtually all types of hunting written by various authors.








One article was about "modern bowhunting"


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

This page mentions references the popularity of compact take down bows and briefly mentions the newfangled compound bow.











Another one was titled Lethal Wounds in Big Game Animals.
Nice broadside shot. Don't think I would go for the throat patch shot in this situation.








Another nice quartering away shot, but I don't plan on going for the hip or back of head shot the next time this opportunity presents itself to me.


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry for my careless typos that I just noticed. I was in a hurry to watch a local boys basketball team play for the state championship.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Thought I would share a few...

I recently received a variety of books, gear, and assorted nick-knacks from a late relative's estate. He was an avid competitor and sportsman, and was also into reloading his own ammo. The stuff was going to be thrown out and, sadly for me, one of the stacks of books I set aside was apparently donated away; these were mostly Michigan-related hunting, fishing, sporting, military, survival, etc.

Here are just a few items:

Select bullet display, 222 40 SP to 458 500 RNC -







​Frame worthy Ontario Fish poster -
(Undated, must be btw 1981-1985)







​Early first edition (1981) Naegele book -


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Have you seen the one in the DNR office in Crystal Falls? I believe it was a 300lb+

Edit: I guess I should of read the rest of this thread. Yeah Stickbow I seen it.


stickbow shooter said:


> Here is a pic of a Buck taken in Iron County by a guy named George Kuritz. It reportedly weighed well over 300#. I talked to him a few years ago, he said they have taken 13 different bucks over the years on that property that have dressed over 300. #Beast.
> View attachment 287347


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

S


U of M Fan said:


> Have you seen the one in the DNR office in Crystal Falls? I believe it was a 300lb+
> 
> Edit: I guess I should of read the rest of this thread. Yeah Stickbow I seen it.


Some guys may call BS on my post. But George has a prime spot ( so to speak). Why would the guy lie about the nice bucks they have taken , he has nothing to gain by it. I have seen some of these bucks up close. They were big but there will be doubters in everything.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

beetlebomb said:


> This one didn't transfer with the others for some reason
> 
> View attachment 289138


Please do tell how the 'Little Big Horn' article in the magazine portrays the battle and the belligerents.


Fact: The 142nd anniversary of Custer's death was last Monday. Good day for Lakota, Dakota, Northern Cheyenne, and Arapaho... _Bad day_ for that *fool* George, several others named Custer, several companies of the 7th Cavalry, and others.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Horseshoe said:


> Here are a couple of old family pics that I love. My wife's great grandmother in the top one. The bottom is from their family pictures, although no one knows who the people are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The photo of the lady hugging the deer is my favorite of this entire thread!

... Just ahead of the Fred Bear Sport's Club newsletter pics, and the pics in the OP. ... lots of other good nostalgia here too.

As for '_the people no one knows_', perhaps one of them is Dr. Scott(?)


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

J Eberhart said:


> Nobody in my family hunted but I remember going to the dentist and doctors office and seeing Outdoor life with stories from the Benoits in Maine and my first whitetail book was by Leonard Lee Rue III.


I noticed a recent price drop for your (nostalgic) bowhunting paperback on Amazon. Would it be wrong, or useless, for one to purchase it for tips on crossbow hunting?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Please do tell how the 'Little Big Horn' article in the magazine portrays the battle and the belligerents.
> 
> 
> Fact: The 142nd anniversary of Custer's death was last Monday. Good day for Lakota, Dakota, Northern Cheyenne, and Arapaho... _Bad day_ for that *fool* George, several others named Custer, several companies of the 7th Cavalry, and others.


Wife's Great Grandfather lost an arm in an earlier skirmish and was invalided out of the Regiment/Army 2 months prior to the final engagement. I think he received a lump sum payment of $67 at discharge. Spent the rest of his days as a one armed store clerk.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Wife's Great Grandfather lost an arm in an earlier skirmish and was invalided out of the Regiment/Army 2 months prior to the final engagement. I think he received a lump sum payment of $67 at discharge. Spent the rest of his days as a one armed store clerk.


Those are some interesting facts. I wonder if he ever considered himself 'lucky'.

An ancestor of mine was in a regiment in the American Revolutionary War. He died before receiving any pension payment, though two of his children were later able to prove his service. They were finally awarded a payment. If I recall correctly it was some time btw 1810 and 1830, and was about $32.

I'm really interested in how that magazine article portrays Custer and the battle, being he was widely romanticized as a great general especially up until the 1960's.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

I figured I would revisit this threa with a couple more treasures.

The first is an ammo box hand painted by my mother-in-law...back when she was my girl friend's mother.



















The second is a candle holder from an old shed found on a bear hunt in Saskatchewan.










Post up some more memories, folks!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

motdean said:


> Would really like to see some more old print...I am sure some of the more senior people on this website have some tucked away....


I'll dig some out of the attic.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I was first introduced to this during my last year of undergrad while working on a project for Professor Jensen's Population Ecology class (hence the nostalgia):











My interest was recently renewed while considering influences on primary sex ratios. I found it used from Better World Books. Nice addition to the library, next to Ten Apples Up On Top and One Fish, Two Fish...


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Did someone say back tags?
> View attachment 288944


I like those holder when I shot a deer I. Would punch my tag and pin it to the ear . Would not have to. Worry about losing the tag.I used them until a couple years ago when I lost my last one during summer probably threw it out by mistake


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

While working on a couple of rifles that have been in the field over the last week....the smell got me to thinking about this thread.

Hoppe's #9, anyone?


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

motdean said:


> While working on a couple of rifles that have been in the field over the last week....the smell got me to thinking about this thread.
> 
> Hoppe's #9, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 460069


Takes me back to the days of being a kid and being in my Grandpa's basement at the end of the season as he cleaned his guns. Think about those memories every time I'm in my basement cleaning my guns these days. Proud Dad now because both of my kids love the smell of Hoppe's.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Doghouse 5 said:


> An auto 5 is just that ,an "auto"..matic
> That is a pump gun!!
> And it is a "humbback" but what is it


I had an identical one that I got from grandpa. It is a pump made by Browning. Mine was also marked Montgomery Ward. It was a take-down. The barrel and magazine assembly could be removed from the receiver by turning the magazine tube to back out a lock and separating them vertically. Mine had a 30" full choke barrel. I got rid of it when it became unsafe. If one held the forearm back and pulled the trigger the hammer wouldn't drop until one released pressure on the forearm, then boom.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Esquire said:


> Takes me back to the days of being a kid and being in my Grandpa's basement at the end of the season as he cleaned his guns. Think about those memories every time I'm in my basement cleaning my guns these days. Proud Dad now because both of my kids love the smell of Hoppe's.


That's funny. I thought about my grandfather as well this morning. 

Except, my story is that when I first started hunting, he had gifted a single shot 20 gauge to us. He asked to see it one day when he was over. I went and grabbed it and took it to him. It had some slight surface rust on it. I had it in the field and neglected to take care of it after. He told me to get the cleaning kit. He proceeded to clean it and let me know that is no way to care for a gun. Boy, did I feel bad.

...38 or 39 years later, it has stuck with me.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's another family photo. This one from 1937. Between Big Bay and Marquette. They called it Birch. They hadn't updated weapons to more deer harvest friendly yet.


----------



## Joe Blow (Jan 3, 2018)

Our UP camp photo 1983 north out of Kenton east of Bob Lake. Some are no longer with us. 
A lot of logging going on then and most all camps in the area were hanging multiple bucks.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

motdean said:


> While working on a couple of rifles that have been in the field over the last week....the smell got me to thinking about this thread.
> 
> Hoppe's #9, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 460069


The don't sell that stuff in the glass bottles any more. I've got a fairly big glass bottle, label not in terrible shape that sat on a shelf at my Grandfather's hunting camp, I remember it being there when I was a kid. That place sold in the 70's, no clue how old the bottle is. When I buy a new bottle of Hoppe's I pour it into that old glass bottle, and toss the plastic one.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally cleaned the shotgun today.

Used a homemade gun vise given to me by my "uncle" Mel. He was my grandpa's best friend for many, many years and one of the men that started me on hunting, fishing and card playing. Was quite a character. Must have felt bad for me when my first deer season ended in zero big game. :lol:

He always had an unlit cigar in his mouth and was a plumber by trade...











































The fish were taken on Neebish Island in 1975. Not sure on the date of the deer pic, maybe early 1950s.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Framed nostalgic print in my Deer Camp trailer.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Me, early 90’s digging our outhouse . I was about 25.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

When my wife's grandfather passed several years ago he left me his guns and an old gray aluminum tackle box. In it were the things he took up to the Tawas area for his annual deer camp. Gotta love the Peterson's Hand Warmers and their marketing campaign. Hoppes and Marvel together. The old maps and venison care guide. Finishing the basement/man cave and plan on preserving this in a picture frame/shadow box display























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Found this the other day.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I was in the basement for a time yesterday and thought I would reactivate this thread with these:










I liked the Mega Bucks because the narrator posed the question, "What would you do?" for each scenario. More engaging than simply on-screen kills.

Archery Deer contains a line spoken by the host, with a heavy southern drawl, while holding out his hand, "This is lock a scent pawd with five arr wicks own it!"

Bucks from Above is authentic for the time (celebration of a yearling buck being killed by a seasoned hunter) and features a segment by Kevin Kreh of Buck Fever Synthetics. It also contains a line by one of the hosts (in relation to use of a Summit climber), "If you're set-up isn't working, doing more of it isn't going to make it work better." That sticks with me.

Bad to the Bone planted the seed for the confidence I maintain in the simple, inexpensive 3-blade Muzzies.

Monster Bucks left me thinking, "There's no way I would pass up a shot at THAT one!", with curious bewilderment, as the hunter let a "little one" go. It's starting to sink in now, 20 years later.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure this belongs in a "nostalgia" thread, but here goes nuthin'...


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> Not sure this belongs in a "nostalgia" thread, but here goes nuthin'...
> 
> View attachment 591545


Does it have a story?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys remember these???


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> Does it have a story?


What story? Didn't everyone in the late 70s play the spikehorn-rubberbanded-to-the-grandkid's-noggin game for entertainment?!? :lol:

A toast to the development of thick skin and mental toughness! Ah, but at what price, I wonder?

If I remember correctly, the boy was in pain because the rubber band was yanking on his hair...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> What story? Didn't everyone in the late 70s play the spikehorn-rubberbanded-to-the-grandkid's-noggin game for entertainment?!? :lol:
> 
> A toast to the development of thick skin and mental toughness! Ah, but at what price, I wonder?
> 
> If I remember correctly, the boy was in pain because the rubber band was yanking on his hair...


That explains a couple things.....

At least they weren't taking you outside as a decoy.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Waif said:


> That explains a couple things.....
> 
> At least they weren't taking you outside as a decoy.


Lol !!!!!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Thats good stuff!!!
> Cool old pump gun the old timer has!!(no disrespect intended )
> What is it??


Stevens Model 520


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> Stevens Model 520


Check post #121 and you will get the answer from the actual owner of the shotgun..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> Stevens Model 520


I also guessed it to be a 520 ..


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Doghouse 5 said:


> I also guessed it to be a 520 ..


Private labeled for a big retailer.
Still a 520.
Kinda like a Ted Williams, or Western Field, neither Sears nor Montgomery Wards, JC Penny, or Western Auto had factories making shotguns.
Nice gun, smooth, and well cared for.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Found this today I’m my gun cleaning kit. It was my fathers and he used it to sharpen his old Bear broadheads. Anyone see anything like this before?!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I owned one years ago. Have no idea what happened to it.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

How do you sharpen a broadhead with a ball point pen?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> How do you sharpen a broadhead with a ball point pen?


It's a fine line...


----------

